
Indian regulator to Facebook: Stop spamming us - chdir
http://money.cnn.com/2016/01/11/technology/india-facebook-free-basics-internet-org/
======
rohmish
While faceboom says the platrform is open and adfree, Facebook still can
legally add in their ads and deny companies access to their "free basics"
platform. It makes a legal monopoly for many companies participating in free
basics and pursuading Facebook to block competition.

